# Roof Venting



## tk3000 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello, a recent acquired house has several plumbing stack vents going to the roof, a chaminey with cap, and it has something that seemingly is missing a cap: it may be an hvac vent (I am guessing), the pic below shows it: 







It seems to need some repair, and I would imagine some sort of cap. Any inputs would be appreciated!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like a chimney to me and yes it needs some work, if the furnace is venting thru this, I think it should have a steel liner.
This should have been posted in masonary.


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 12, 2014)

I would suspect it's an old double chimney flue.  You should have them inspected by a pro, especially if they're still being used.
This is what goes over them.

http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimney/Multi-Flue-Chimney-Caps


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 12, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Looks like a chimney to me and yes it needs some work, if the furnace is venting thru this, I think it should have a steel liner.
> This should have been posted in masonary.



There is nothing even close to a ffireplace below it, but it seems that it coincides with the spot whereon two furnaces are located inside the house. 

And the house has a proper chimney with a nice fireplace for what I have put a new chimney cap some time ago

Believe it or not, all such items were likely stolen while the house was vacant about a year ago.

I will post in the masonry section when I am in the process of repairing and refinishing the thing (it has some broken )


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 12, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> I would suspect it's an old double chimney flue.  You should have them inspected by a pro, especially if they're still being used.
> This is what goes over them.
> 
> http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimney/Multi-Flue-Chimney-Caps



It seems that they are being used by the furnaces (two old non-operational gas furnaces), and none of them are being used by now. thanks


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 12, 2014)

Another pic of the aggravated ex-chimney and seemingly current hvac vent: 













And to make things more confusing there is even another thing that looks like a chimney in the other extreme of the hose as shown below:






and I can not see anything below it.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry to be the guy to say it.. but you need a pro, and you probably will be putting in two liners. That chimney is really unsafe with it being unlined. Then you have the offset flue tiles on the inside. 
Whoever built this was not a professional, so you should have it evaluated.
Good luck!!


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 13, 2014)

If you're referring to the pipe that your arrow is pointing to, it's a vent stack for your sewer lines.


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 13, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> If you're referring to the pipe that your arrow is pointing to, it's a vent stack for your sewer lines.



The arrow is not pointing to the stack protruding from the roof and close the bedroom window. The thing it is pointing is further way and seems way too big to be a vent stack. I will post another pic to make things more clear


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 13, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> Sorry to be the guy to say it.. but you need a pro, and you probably will be putting in two liners. That chimney is really unsafe with it being unlined. Then you have the offset flue tiles on the inside.
> Whoever built this was not a professional, so you should have it evaluated.
> Good luck!!



I have not problem contacting a pro if it is really needed. But this thing -- as I indicated before -- is not a chimney for a fireplace but it seems to be used for two old furnaces, and I highly doubt that I would have any problem installing a stainless steel liner there (just need to familiarize with sizes, specs, etc).  Thanks!


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 13, 2014)

This is a general view of the house's chimney family (all in all 3 chimneys): 






The 1) is a chimney for a fireplace. 2) is one right above the furnaces. 3) is unknonwn (maybe is serving aesthetic purposes) or a conundrum...


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 14, 2014)

cell tower? Missile silo? Flagpole?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2014)

Just a guess, #1 new addition including fireplace. #2 wood or coal furnace in basement with fireplace on main floor before the addition. #3 wood burning stove in kitchen?


----------



## frodo (Dec 18, 2014)

if the furnace is to be used,  you can "snake"  2 vents down from the roof to the units

then.  on the roof.  cap off the chimney and have 2 roof flashings pertruding thru the cap for heating duct vent


----------



## frodo (Dec 22, 2014)

..............


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 22, 2014)

tk3000 said:


> I have not problem contacting a pro if it is really needed. But this thing -- as I indicated before -- is not a chimney for a fireplace but it seems to be used for two old furnaces, and I highly doubt that I would have any problem installing a stainless steel liner there (just need to familiarize with sizes, specs, etc).  Thanks!



Sure you can install a metal liner and a cap. And rebuild or remove the damaged clay flue tile.That will solve the issue. The cap will keep out any water, and the liner is needed so if there is any damage to the interior chimney with holes, you have less of a chance of carbon monoxide leaking into the home. 
Getting it inspected is another good idea. The liner needs to be sized for your appliance, furnace or boiler also.

The extra chimney on the far side most likely has a vent in the wall of that room somewhere. probably was used for a woodstove for heat, or a kitchen wood or coal stove possibly. 
Run a flashlight across the wall, and look for any bumps. 
It is interesting for sure.


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 23, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> cell tower? Missile silo? Flagpole?



I suspect that 3 is actually part of the nuclear deterrent of the USA and thereby it contain an ICBM still programmed to reach the ex Soviet Union. Looking at the archives I found out that there is an easement signed with the then Reagan administration to base an ICBM right there. Now, on top of Mold, Asbestos, and Lead, I have to deal with potential radiation fall out...

Seriously, I have to take a look... I need a large ladder and make sure the thing is solid before adventure there. At least, I have to put a cap there.


----------



## frodo (Dec 23, 2014)

ladder safety,  remember the 25% rule.

if you ladder is 20' tall,   the base of ladder is 5'  from the building


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 24, 2014)

frodo said:


> ladder safety,  remember the 25% rule.
> 
> if you ladder is 20' tall,   the base of ladder is 5'  from the building



Thanks! I will keep that in mind! In the meantime I will tackle the easier one (at least as far as going to the roof top and putting a cap there), it is the one right above the  furnaces. Below is a pic of the old furnaces, there seems to be a spot where a gas water heater used be  too: 







I suspect that the same hvac/vent/chimney/ducts are extended down to the basement since there seem to be an access vent there (a previously plugged one that I opened up): 











I guess that they also need a new liner. I have not worked with chimneys before, but I am have good idea of how the whole thing woks and familiarity with metal work and mansonry, so I will try to tackle it. But at a very slow pace given that I have lots of other things going on...


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2014)

I would guess in the basement there was a wood or coal burning stove or furnace, the lower hole was the chimney clean out, your aero points to a fresh air vent for fire air.??
Next floor up, 2 furnaces and that exhausts into the chimney?
Where is the water tank now?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRauuzjI-H4[/ame]


----------



## tk3000 (Dec 29, 2014)

nealtw said:


> I would guess in the basement there was a wood or coal burning stove or furnace, the lower hole was the chimney clean out, your aero points to a fresh air vent for fire air.??
> Next floor up, 2 furnaces and that exhausts into the chimney?
> Where is the water tank now?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRauuzjI-H4



Thanks for the clarification and video, I did not know that the bottom opening it was clean out. Yep, the next floor  has two furnaces right below chimney on the roof.

The basement is relatively small and has a low-clearance ceiling, and within the basement there is a utility room (in the past it seemed to have well pump, water conditioner, etc) which recently had an electrical water heater (probably bought in the 1995): 







The nipples of the old one were corroded into submission and I given that don't even know whether or not it is in proper working order  I went ahead and bought a brand new 30 gallons electrical water heater as a replacement (the kenmore  on the left). So, I was basically guessing that maybe a gas water heater were there in the far away past. Could I use this chimney access for a small gas tankless water heater? 

I also happened to use a wire fishing in order to find the whereabouts of this basement chimney access, and it seems that it converge to the same spot whereas the two old furnaces are (there is a cylinder or hvac duct coming from a lateral wall, this is actually coming from the basement). Thus, ultimately the basement chimney access ends up in the next floor spot whereon it then connects with the same ducts used by the furnaces and then go up to the following chimney:


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2014)

There was a time that it was ok to use the chimney to vent or exhaust the gas furnace, in most places now a liner is required. The chimney could be removed and space recovered. the enclosure for the metal furnace stack could be hidden in a 12 x12 space and would likely be cheaper than fixing the chimney.


----------

